# Cub Cadet 528swe vs Toro 826LE...advice needed.



## i26 (Sep 23, 2007)

I looked at Cubby at home depot, $1000. Has 10hp Tecumseh Snow-King, Power Steer, 28" cut with 21" depth cut, Quick Control for chute. It sounds like a good deal but I looked at a Toro 826LE PowerMax for $1199 which seems nice as well.

Cub Cadet Model: http://www.cubcadet.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_14101_36803_42261_-1

Toro Model: http://toro.com/home/snowthrowers/gastwostage_powermax/826LE_specs.html

Advice is appreciated!!!!


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

personally i'd look for something without a tecumseh engine. they are crap!!!


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I grew up with Cub Cadets, but since the merger with MTD in the early 80's they have gone down hill. Like all of MTD's stuff My old neighbor had a real nice Ariens, Thats what I would buy if I was in the market.


----------



## i26 (Sep 23, 2007)

Really late replies, but thanx. Picking up the Toro tomorrow.


----------



## GrtArtiste (Oct 26, 2005)

i26;407718 said:


> Really late replies, but thanx. Picking up the Toro tomorrow.


I think you'll like the Toro 826. I've been very pleased with my 726 for 3 years.


----------

